# Britain's Favorite Book



## Valdarmyr (Oct 19, 2003)

BBC2-TV surveyed people in England this spring on what they think Britain's best-loved work of fiction is. They started with 100 books, and now they've narrowed the list down to the final 21, and as you might expect, one of them is "The Lord of the Rings."

A panel of celebrities will make their case for each of the final 21, people in England will keep voting, and then on December 13th, they'll announce which book is England's #1 Favorite. You can read more about it on the BBC website.


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 19, 2003)

WOOT, keep those thumbs up people!


----------



## Zale (Oct 20, 2003)

Guess what I've voted for!

I expect either Jane Eyre or Pride And Prejudice will win. Typical of BBC viewers. (Hang on, I'm one...)


----------



## Samwise_hero (Oct 20, 2003)

We did that in Australia a couple of months ago and guess who got number one???? *drum roll* The Lord Of The Rings *claps loudly* Yeah! The Hobbit got number 7 and the Bible even came in at number 9.
J.K.Rowling took out 2nd, 3rd, 4th, and 5th favourite books but i don't know in what order.


----------



## Valdarmyr (Oct 25, 2003)

Well, looks like LotR still leads the pack of Jolly Old England's favorite books. theonering.net says people there have been voting on their favorite from among the top 21 nominees, and after the first week of voting, it was announced tonight that LotR is #1 so far. They'll announce the winner December 13th.


----------

